# Just wanted to say hello....................



## David Duke (May 27, 2010)

Just want to introduce myself and tell everyone hello. I have been looking for a site such as this so that I would be able to communicate with other brethren and try and soak up light through online osmosis. There is not much greater pleasure in life than in visiting other lodges and sitting with brothers in peace and harmony but work and lack of available time sometimes make it difficult to do. I know of no other organization in which you can walk into a room and be welcomed with open arms.

I was initiated in November of 1996 and raised February 27, 1997, I remained active in lodge for 2-3 years but as a long time friend of mine once said "life got in the way" and I stopped attending. In January of 2009 a friend of mine informed me he was being initiated that night at a neighboring lodge and asked that I attend. I did, and while watching the degree I quickly recalled the beauty of the rituals and began wondering why I didn't attend my own lodge. To try and make a long story a little shorter I realized that our next stated meeting was the following night and I went and other than being asked where the heck I had been a few times I was received as if I had been attending regularly. I have hardly missed a stated or called meeting since, I went to my original mentor and asked him to teach me again, he simply said, "You know my rules" and gave me a warm embrace; I have since relearned all of my work and even sat for and received an "A" certificate this past January.

Thanks for listening to my rambling and a special thanks to the operators/moderators for making this site possible.​


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 27, 2010)

Welcome Brother David!


----------



## Raven (May 27, 2010)

Welcome, Bro. David


----------



## JTM (May 27, 2010)

is it a kind of "hellooooooooooooooooooooo" with all that "...........?" 

heh.  

welcome to the boards, let anyone know if you have any questions.


----------



## Spring TX MM (May 31, 2010)

David,

     Your name sounds familier, have you visited Spring Lodge lately?

Kyle Humphries
Senior Deacon
Spring Lodge #1174


----------



## David Duke (May 31, 2010)

Spring TX MM said:


> David,
> 
> Your name sounds familier, have you visited Spring Lodge lately?
> 
> ...


 
Kyle, 
I was at your lodge at the exam this past January, I also was there last August I believe, I was SD at my 2nd cousin Mathew's initiation.  I haven't heard from him and know that he is running out of time on his turn in  do you know how is he progressing.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jun 1, 2010)

I think you are referring to Mathew Elliot. He is over his time but still active. We spoke about it a couple of weeks ago and he says he is going to finish. He is going through a tough time right now. You might want to give him a call. I havenâ€™t got an update from him since but I still see him on a regular basis. If I remember correctly, I think him and his wife were splitting up. It was not a secret when he told me so I don't mind stating what he said. When we talked he just wanted to hang out with the Brothers because he felt like he was comfortable going through tough times as long as he had Brothers to support him. I told him that we were there for him and to let me know if there was anything I could do to help. We have had a lot of Brothers come back after years and finish their work, so I'm not pressuring him about it. I know he will finish when he is ready. If you talk to him before I do this week, let him know he can call me if he needs anything. It's good to hear from you and I hope you visit us again soon. Take care and keep it square.

Kyle


----------



## Papatom (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the "A". Be sure your read what the certificate says and impart correct knowledge to any brother that would like  to receive it. Please come visit us here in Fredericksburg sometime. We are having an Car Show this Saturday and you are welcome.The peaches are really good this season.


----------



## Casey (Jun 1, 2010)

welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome my Brother!


----------

